

BlackBerry PlayBook price slashing begins: $249 and up for Rogers workers - bgrtodd
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/16/blackberry-playbook-price-slashing-begins-249-and-up-for-rogers-workers/

======
jdietrich
They gave me one for free and I used it once. It felt more like an engineering
prototype than a commercial product, even though it was months after they US
release.

Apparently the APIs and developer tools were in constant flux right up until
launch day and there was a palpable sense that RIM's main concern was just
getting a product to market ASAP.

------
veyron
Are they taking a loss under the new prices?

------
recoiledsnake
They didn't even include a mail client or a calendar initially but had to
tether to a Blackberry phone. Maybe they were afraid of the Playbook
hemorrhaging phone and BES sales? With thinking like that and the high cost
and making tablets just for the me-too factor, no wonder it failed.

~~~
codedivine
I don't think they were afraid. My understanding is that the software was
simply not ready. Also, the native email update still hasn't arrived.

